# Maximum distance or time



## Alan Fink (Oct 12, 2016)

On a Monday night @ 11:57PM, I picked up rider at Philadelphia International Airport & took them to Boston Logan International Airport, which was 319 miles. Then we waited for approximately 30 minutes to obtain their luggage. Then I took them to their final destination in Leominster, MA, which was an additional 50 miles. Total mileage for this trip was 369. Lyft only paid me for 295 miles which was as the crow flies. When I requested a fare review, I was told...

"After reviewing the details of this ride, we were able to definitely see why you were being underpaid for the ride. Rides on the Lyft platform have a maximum cost.

The reason for this is because the Lyft platform was not meant or designed for long distance or long lasting rides, the platform is more design oriented for short ride-sharing rides.

The information as regards to the ride maximum costs, is completely public information on our website and drivers are always encouraged to view the cities page on our website so they can view the rates and other information about their Lyft driving region.

I see that your current region is Philadelphia on the city page it lists the ride cost rates as per mileage and time as well as the minimum and maximum rates.

In the future, if a passenger requests a far distance ride you should advise them that you would not be able to provide them with a ride to their destination in one complete ride. If they insist that they require a Lyft for a long distance, advise them that the farthest you would be able to go is until the ride cost is $200 then they would need to re-request a Lyft ride again.

We will not be able to compensate anymore than you already received for this ride per the maximum ride cost policy."

I complained and this is the response...

Your feedback is very important for us, we are actually developing updates for the platform based on the comments of our drivers and passengers to improve your experience within the Lyft community.
By now, I can suggest to watch out for ride requests that are near 100 miles of more, those will give you limitations like the one found in this particular ride. Lyft is designed more as a casual ride system and not that optimized for long distance rides between states.

Contrary to popular belief, Lyft does NOT take care of it's drivers better than Uber.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Lyft is scamming, I see.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

My roommate just drove 400 miles and only got 240
Every 100 miles you have to stop n start. Kinda BS... But I don't remember seeing it in training video, its in fine print..im so. Sorry for your pain! Its not fair.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

Dang you got ripped off by lyft.


----------



## Alan Fink (Oct 12, 2016)

Yup. Burned by the fine print. I found an App called "Meter for Uber and Lyft" that has a running meter. Next time.


----------



## bostonwolf (Mar 25, 2016)

You guys need to understand that Lyft has a max charge and act accordingly. Tell the passenger you will take them to whatever location is where you hit the max fare, end the ride and then re start it. Or tell them you'll need cash up front to compensate for the distance over the max charge cap. 

They aren't scamming anyone, you just didn't know how their system worked and paid the price.


----------



## Alan Fink (Oct 12, 2016)

I get that. The app should have either told me that the ride was too far from the beginning or when I was ready to cross the threshold.



bostonwolf said:


> You guys need to understand that Lyft has a max charge and act accordingly. Tell the passenger you will take them to whatever location is where you hit the max fare, end the ride and then re start it. Or tell them you'll need cash up front to compensate for the distance over the max charge cap.
> 
> They aren't scamming anyone, you just didn't know how their system worked and paid the price.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

Alan Fink said:


> I get that. The app should have either told me that the ride was too far from the beginning or when I was ready to cross the threshold.


there' s a lot of things both uber and lyft apps _should _do in our opinions, like i'd like to have a mute button so if i feel like the pax needs to shut up, i would be able to just press and viola! but we can't have it all, now can we.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Do you guys know if there is a limit for Uber rides?


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Transportador said:


> Do you guys know if there is a limit for Uber rides?


Uber has no max fare but dies have a time of 4 hours.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

crazy916 said:


> Uber has no max fare but dies have a time of 4 hours.


Cool, thanks! We'd better figure out if that 4 hours put us out of state. if it does, then end the ride and start again before crossing state line.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Transportador said:


> Cool, thanks! We'd better figure out if that 4 hours put us out of state. if it does, then end the ride and start again before crossing state line.


I have never took a ride that long, but I have heard uber will notify you that you have reach the time limit and to drip off the passenger.


----------

